# was bedeutet " Seiteneffekt " ?



## drache (7. Jan 2004)

gibt es jemanden , der diese Begriffe für mich erklärt ?
Vielen Dank !!


----------



## bo (7. Jan 2004)

hast du den begriff im zusammenhang mit etwas anderem gehört ???


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2004)

ich habe nicht gehört . Ich fange erstmal zur Programmierung an. Kannst du mir erklären ,was dieser Begriff bedeutet ? "im zusammenhang mit etwas anderem "


----------



## bo (8. Jan 2004)

guten morgen !

auso i ha das grunfä :

Eine Zuweisung ist eine Anweisung der Form "variable = ausdruck". Die Zuweisung bewirkt, dass die Variable einen neuen Wert erhält, was auch als *"Seiteneffekt"* bezeichnet wird oder als "Zustandsänderung".

also variable = ausdruck ... so wie a = 5 !

vieleicht ist das was du gesucht hast  :?: 

greeeez bezzi


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2004)

drache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es jemanden , der diese Begriffe für mich erklärt ?
> Vielen Dank !!



Seitenffekte sind unbeabsichtigte Auswirkungen auf den Programmcode, die dadurch entstehen, dass man an einer "harmlosen" Stelle den Quellcode ändert, dabei aber nicht berücksichtigt, dass ein solch Eingriff auch Auswirkungen auf andere Programmteile hat.


----------

